# New member introduction



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey Everybody.

I'm an espresso nut living near Birmingham at the moment.

My current set up is a Gaggia Classic and a sage 'smart' grinder. I spend far too much time looking around for an upgrade (which I can't really afford) and in the process I stumbled in here.

I get my beans from Pact with the odd Hasbean purchase on the side when I'm feeling exotic.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------



## Penfold90 (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------

